# Has the OEM fog light kit been discontinued?



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Appears they switched to the RS style (from GMpartdirect):
















Sucks! I was hoping they would do it the other way around. Let's see how the Chinese RS version will look like when it is finally available.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh bummer .. maybe. The RS version might look good too. I'm just about to order a sedan and picked the option for fog lights when I did the build at the dealer. I wonder which lights they will turn out to be ... the RS ones I'm assuming. I prefered the subtler look of the little round ones ... the RS ones interrupt the flow of the fascia. But I'd rather have them than no fog lights.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

The little round ones are projector housings. It has good control of the light and has a good beam pattern. Looks subtle but works great.


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*2017 2018 fog lights*



lbkNhubert said:


> If it has, does anyone know where a full kit, including the replacement headlight switch, might be found? Thanks.


2017-2918 cruze sedan fog light kits are available from online GM parts suppliers. the fog light kit is complete including projector fog lights, new smaller window washer container, wiring harness, two headlight switches, an full instructions. there are at least three suppliers on line. here where I got mine

https://www.gmpartspros.net/oem-parts/gm-fog-lamps-39109170


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

car54 said:


> 2017-2918 cruze sedan fog light kits are available from online GM parts suppliers. the fog light kit is complete including projector fog lights, new smaller window washer container, wiring harness, two headlight switches, an full instructions. there are at least three suppliers on line. here where I got mine
> 
> https://www.gmpartspros.net/oem-parts/gm-fog-lamps-39109170



Thanks for the reply. The switch that I want to use is the one that replaces the headlight switch with one that has a pushbutton in the center to turn on the fogs. Is that what came with your kit? I am a little confused about there being two headlight switches. I really would have preferred to pay the extra to have the dealer install this, but unfortunately that no longer seems to be an option. Before I jump into anything I want to do my best to be certain that I am aware of what I am getting into. Thanks again.


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*fog lights*



lbkNhubert said:


> Thanks for the reply. The switch that I want to use is the one that replaces the headlight switch with one that has a pushbutton in the center to turn on the fogs. Is that what came with your kit? I am a little confused about there being two headlight switches. I really would have preferred to pay the extra to have the dealer install this, but unfortunately that no longer seems to be an option. Before I jump into anything I want to do my best to be certain that I am aware of what I am getting into. Thanks again.


just went through the same thing with my dealer. dealer said fog light kit not available. i said could still find the kit online. asked dealer if they would install the GM fog lights if purchased them on line from a GM parts house , they agreed to install them, 2 hrs labor. 
we ordered GM fog light kit and had the dealer install them. they work great. as stated this is a complete fog light kit with every part needed for install including the programing code for the cruze computer.

the kit comes with two switches one in black and one in brown but only one is used. the switch is what you are looking for, it is the rotary switch that lights up with the push button in the middle.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

car54 said:


> just went through the same thing with my dealer. dealer said fog light kit not available. i said could still find the kit online. asked dealer if they would install the GM fog lights if purchased them on line from a GM parts house , they agreed to install them, 2 hrs labor.
> we ordered GM fog light kit and had the dealer install them. they work great. as stated this is a complete fog light kit with every part needed for install including the programing code for the cruze computer.
> 
> the kit comes with two switches one in black and one in brown but only one is used. the switch is what you are looking for, it is the rotary switch that lights up with the push button in the middle.


Thanks for the informative reply. Hoping that my dealer will agree to install the kit as well.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

I ordered them on my car. They were a dealer installed item as I am sure you are all well aware. The dealer did the install. Picked up the car on 1/31/2018.

From looking at the 12 page procedure, you certain want the dealer to do installation!


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

Looks like I may have acted too late, they are not available through gmpartspros.net or gmpartsgiant.com. I can find other kits but the switch does not look like the oem one. If anyone does know where the official kit can be sourced, please reply with that information.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

lbkNhubert said:


> Looks like I may have acted too late, they are not available through gmpartspros.net or gmpartsgiant.com. I can find other kits but the switch does not look like the oem one. If anyone does know where the official kit can be sourced, please reply with that information.


Now I'm wondering what this will mean for my build, which I just ordered with fog lights. You'd think they wouldn't allow the order to go in if the lights were permanently unavailable, so I wonder if it's just changing over from one style to the other, and maybe they will be available again to dealers soon? I hope so.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I can't believe fog lights are permanently unavailable.

I'm following. I've been planning to add them to my car in March or April this year.


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

Having mine installed this tuesday, 2/27/18. Ordered last week and dealer got them in 2 days.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

Interesting. Did you order them from the dealer or elsewhere? They're still unavailable on my dealer's site, and I had my order canceled at the two non-dealer sites from which I attempted to order the official kit. Finally, are they the ones with one round "light" - that look similar to the headlight, or the ones with the chrome surround? Thanks.


----------



## nireyn21 (Sep 6, 2017)

I'd be curious as to the part number ordered as well as style; would like to get these put on mine as well, feel that the projector headlights just don't offer enough light.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I just ordered these: https://www.gmpartspros.net/oem-parts/gm-fog-lamps-39109170

They have the round ones and the squarish ones pictured, but they also ask for the vehicle VIN at checkout, so one would hope they factor that in correctly. I'm pulling for the round ones, but I don't really care too awfully much because I just need more light.


----------



## lbkNhubert (May 18, 2017)

I ordered from there a little over two weeks ago, and the order was accepted, but they canceled it the next day, due to the item being on backorder with no expected release date. Please let me know if your order ships. Thanks.


----------



## car54 (Dec 24, 2017)

*foglights*



johnmo said:


> I just ordered these: https://www.gmpartspros.net/oem-parts/gm-fog-lamps-39109170
> 
> They have the round ones and the squarish ones pictured, but they also ask for the vehicle VIN at checkout, so one would hope they factor that in correctly. I'm pulling for the round ones, but I don't really care too awfully much because I just need more light.


when I ordered my fog light kit from gm parts pro I received a complete kit of he round projector lights.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Canceled.

I see how this works now. One would think the web site would reflect availability.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

For those who have ordered and installed this... Did it include the fog light covers as well?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I put in an order with a dealer parts department today. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

I want a pair of these badly, but the wife is giving me ****. I'm like, it's for your vehicle.. I'm just looking out for your own wellbeing... Shi... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

I ordered the kit from the local Chevrolet Dealer and got it in 2 days. The dealer then installed it for $100. Total cost here in Florida was $360 including tax of course. Love them.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Got the call from the parts department. My fog lights are in.

Probably get them installed next week.


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

I ordered the OEM foglights from the dealer (took a couple months to get) and had them install them. Everything works perfectly.. EXCEPT the indicator light on the dash doesn't light up when they are on. (it shows they are on, in the eco field, and taking .02 gallons an hour, so the computer knows they are installed and working) anyone else have them installed and no dash light?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I got mine dealer-installed last week. They ended up keeping my car an extra night because they ran into some kind of snag. All they told me was they couldn't get the switch to operate the lights. They could power them from the fuse panel, but they had to get technical support on the line to help figure out the issue with the switch. 

From the sound of it, I'm very happy I didn't attempt to do the install myself. It sounds like there are a couple of gotchas.


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

So for those thinking of installing yourself it is very easy. The instructions say to replace washer tank but I left mine in with no problem, you will have to remove fog light assembly to replace bulb. Mine already had wire from fuse box to dash. When I first turned on I had the instrument light come on but no fogs. Had to take to dealer and get programed 115 dollars. Hardest part was running the wiring harness behind the front clip because I didn't remove it, just the bottom belly pan.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

It's never been stated by the OP as to whether these are for a Gen 1 or Gen 2 Cruze ... and that's going to make a difference. If you're looking for a Gen 1 cruze (2011-2013 ... because they changed for 2014-2016 Limited) then there are 2 left here: https://www.amazon.com/2011-2013-Chevrolet-Cruze-Complete-95903470/dp/B008542WH2

If Gen 2 ... you could buy a round aftermarket fog light kit w/wiring here (toss the included switch): https://www.protuninglab.com/wj30-0510-09.html
and then buy an OEM headlight switch here ($23), just make sure you order the the right color, as they have Black and Atmosphere listed:: https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/auto-...4l-l4-gas-engine/electrical-cat/switches-scat


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Aw, come on! This kind of thing is why I wanted them installed by professionals.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

johnmo said:


> Aw, come on! This kind of thing is why I wanted them installed by professionals.


Hey, they lasted almost 4 months...
The tech support issue was probably telling the BCM that the car had fog lights. 
Maybe I need to sell my Sun and Sound car and get the RS (with factory installed fogs) back on the road.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

They just snap in. The service manager just popped it back in. Checked the other one and said it wasn't fully snapped in either. Said they're probably aimed a little better now too.

Probably explains why someone flipped on their brights at me earlier this week when I dimmed mine. Fog light must have been right in their face.

They're ordering a replacement lens unit. The lens glass was scarred from dragging on the road.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

my local Chevy dealer tells me that the round fog light version is still available, well 7 or 8 kits anyway from his supplier. He priced it around $235 for the part, but the shop quoted 4 hours for the installation. That rounds up to over $700 with tax which is too much for me. And what made no sense, the mechanic allowed that the Cruze used five different wiring harnesses on the headlight switch and he wouldn't know if it would work until he pulled it out. you would think with the vin number they would KNOW for sure. I should have made the dealer that sold me the Cruze throw that in before signing the deal.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Or just buy the car that already had it installed from the manufacture.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Or just buy the car that already had it installed from the manufacture.


IIRC, that was $695, including the RS front bumper with separate windsplitter, rear deck spoiler, RS rear bumper, black headliner, and side skirts. If your dealer wants $700ish for dealer installed fog lights, yep, factory installed is better. 

Did the 2018/2019 models have a fog light option outside of the RS package?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Taxman said:


> IIRC, that was $695, including the RS front bumper with separate windsplitter, rear deck spoiler, RS rear bumper, black headliner, and side skirts. If your dealer wants $700ish for dealer installed fog lights, yep, factory installed is better.
> 
> Did the 2018/2019 models have a fog light option outside of the RS package?


I think you're talking about the fully loaded package. My RS doesn't have any of the that

The fogs are $375.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

@*snowwy66* , what car do you have?

My 2017 LT has two options, RS and Driver Convenience (possibly required to get RS, all the RS I've seen have it anyway). DC gave me heated seats/mirrors and keyless ignition with remote start, for something like $1045 or 1095. 

The RS appearance package included the RS front bumper/grille, with a pebble texture black bottom piece instead of a one piece front bumper cover like my non-RS Gen2 2016 has. The trunk lid spoiler is just a little lip screwed to the back of the trunk lid. The side skirts are subtle, only between the wheel arches and don't go below the car body. The RS rear bumper is anything but subtle. I hate the boring back end on my 2016, especially when it's parked next to the RS. 

The only RS badge is in the grille, unlike the Gen1 that had badges on either the front doors or the fenders. I was thinking of buying a Camaro RS badge for the back, I'll have to look in my parts pile and see if I actually bought it when I ordered new seat belts. I bought a Sun&Sound badge for the 2016 (Camaro SS rear badge), haven't decided whether to put it low on the left like on the Camaro or replace the LT badge above the right tail light.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Not that it's strictly speaking relevant, but you could get an RS without the Driver convenience package. Its just not a common build. I almost bought a RSRedline hatch without it, because I did the care about power/heated seats and I prefer the keyed ignition. But I went with o e that had it because then I didn't have to worry about adding remote start, while I still prefer a keyed ignition and I stress about where the fob is a lot(had car less than 3weeks ) I find that I love the keyless access exterior button s on the door handles.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

FYI, if you get the OEM lights the dealer has to activate them with a code the kit comes with. Not something you or I can do in our garage.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

@*Taxman* 

I just ordered the 3rd up model. RS badge. The next one was the sunroof package and I didn't care for the bigger tires or sunroof. I also didn't care for the extra outside body trims. 

I have the heated seats but that's it. Plus the driver confidence and what not. 

I put it together. And had to drive 50 miles around the other side of the hills to the other county to pick it up.

my only regret is not having the 8 inch radio.


----------

